# Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke



## Angler_AST (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

in einer Woche mache ich mich auf an unser schöne Ostseeküste und möchte das erste mal vom Boot (keinem Kutter) aus angeln.
Was meint Ihr, bis zur welcher Windstärke kann man bedenkenlos mit einem für die Hochsee tauglichen - wie hier auf dem Bild abgebildet - Boot hinausfahren.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen - gerade um diese Jahreszeit?

Danke :m


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Das Boot ist aber sicher nicht hochseetauglich! Küstentauglich, ok! Sieht nach Knurri´s Angelreisen aus, richtig?
Bis WS 3 kannste raus, danach würde ich es lassen!


----------



## Angler_AST (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

hej, genau, wir wollen nach Rerik!


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

will ich dieses Jahr auch noch! Viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß!


----------



## Angler_AST (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

danke, hoffe nur dass es mit dem Wind noch hinhaut. Ein Kollege hat einen sehr sensiblen Magen, mal sehen wie es ihm ergeht.......


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

so einen habe ich auch immer dabei! Soll er vorher Danziger Goldwasser trinken, evtl. könnt Ihr so Schwärme anlocken :q
aber mal im Ernst: immer schön beschäftigt bleiben, dann geht das. so hat er dann immer durchgehalten!


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

War mit meinem Schlauchi einmal auf der Ostsee bei Wind 5-6 und Gegenwind.:v Als wir rausfuhren hatten wir Stärke 2-3, angesagt war 4-5. Bin eigentlich schon Seefest, möchte das aber nie wieder probieren. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

moin,

mit der nußschale, die auf deinem bild ist, würde ich oberhalb der 3 im hafen bleiben. ist sicherlich auch für führerscheinfrei motorisiert...
wenn du da schönen ablandigen wind bekommst, bist du schneller in dänemark als du denkst |supergri 
aber ohne quatsch: die boote, die man zb. in kb mieten kann, sind bis zu einer 5 zugelassen. das heißt nicht, dass man sie auch bis zu der stärke vom vermieter bekommt. 
die denken für den angler meist mit. was nützt die eingenommene kohle, wenn das boot letztendlich futsch ist. eine wasserleiche ist auch keine schöne werbung...

bernd


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

wie gesagt: WS 3 ist das Maximum, danach ist das nicht so schön, bei 3 kannste ja auch nicht mehr aufstehen ohne arge Probleme...
Zu den Prognosen: Morgens beim Hafenmeister die Prognosen anschauen, die sind meist sehr genau!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Moin Moin ,


			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt: WS 3 ist das Maximum, danach ist das nicht so schön, bei 3 kannste ja auch nicht mehr aufstehen ohne arge Probleme...



seh ich genauso , ab 3 kann es gefährlich werden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Angler_AST (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

okay, die Bilder vieler Anbieter zeigen auch eine Ruhige See! Momentan haben wir aber die Windstärken so um die 3 auf der Ostsee um Rostock herum. Ich denke, dass wenn man einen Tag vorher dort anruft, die auch Auskunft geben können. 

Zu Beginn hatte ich auch meine Bedenken mit solch einer Nussschale herauszufahren, habe aber viel positives über das Küstenangeln mit diesem Nussding gehört, dass es allemal ein Versuch wert ist.
Bin mal gespannt - sollte es funzen, dann folgt sicherlich ein kleiner Bericht.


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

wenn dich der wind dort interessiert, schaue dort

http://www.wetterservice-mv.de/aktuelles/index.php
einen genaueren bericht bekommst du nicht, denn das ist unser "eigener" wetterfrosch, der in kb am bootshafen sitzt.
eine gute voraussage macht auch wetteronline. de.
gebe dort als plz die 18225 ein und du bekommst relativ gute prognosedaten.
und da erfährst du was über deine drift
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/Modell1.htm

petri!

bernd


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Mit so einem gemietetes Boot, wie auf dem Foto, darfst du max 3km (nicht Seemeilen) weit raus fahren. Wenn es dein eigenes Boot ist, kannst du fahren wie du willst. Allerdings erkennt die Wapo an der Nummer woher das Boot kommt. Ich weiß aber nicht ob Kontrollen sind.

Ich war auch (es hatte mich überrascht) schon bei einer 4 mit solch einem Boot draußen, die Wellen dürfen nur nicht von der Seite kommen. Wenn sich Schaum auf den Kämmen bildet, solltet ihr unter Land bleiben. In so einem kleinen Boot ist mir noch nie schlecht geworden, ich k nur auf der Fähre 

Süd und Ostwind ist gut, dann habt ihr im Windschatten der Steilküste fast keine Welle, gut für Platte.


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Hier könnt ihr schon mal die See beobachten, heute war super Bootswetter!!
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Rerik.htm


----------



## Gast 1 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Ich stimme den Vorpostern zu, 3 Bfd. ist wohl ok.
Bei 4, nur wenn der Wind auflandig ist, aber dann wollt Ihr wahrscheinlich garnicht raus.

Und jetzt noch eine Anmerkung:

Warum findet man fast alle ertrunkenen Angler immer mit offenem Hosenschlitz?
Weil sie beim Pin.... über Bord gefallen sind.
Nehmt Euch einen Eimer mit und dann im Sitzen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

..................und denkt dran, so - schiel nach links - sitzen alle im Boot,alle mit Rettunsgwesten|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*



> Mit so einem gemietetes Boot, wie auf dem Foto, darfst du max 3km (nicht Seemeilen) weit raus fahren.



Wie kommts?


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Das Boot kenne ich doch.
Aber im Ernst, so wie ich oder Bernd nur die geringsten Bedenken haben, geben wir kein Boot raus.
Und wir regeln das schon immer einen Tag vor Anreise unserer Gäste.
Bei dieser Regelung spielt bei uns nicht nur die Windstärke eine Rolle, sonder auch der alkohollisierte Zustand einiger Gäste.
Rettungswesten gehören bei uns zur Ausrüstung vom Boot.
Wir wollen zufriedene Angelgäste und keine Toten.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## deger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Super Einstellung, habe da schon bei anderen Vermietern andere Praktiken erlebt nach dem Motto: "Ich würde nicht raus, aber wenn ich das nicht sehe..."


----------



## Angler_AST (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Boot kenne ich doch.
> Aber im Ernst, so wie ich oder Bernd nur die geringsten Bedenken haben, geben wir kein Boot raus.
> Und wir regeln das schon immer einen Tag vor Anreise unserer Gäste.
> Bei dieser Regelung spielt bei uns nicht nur die Windstärke eine Rolle, sonder auch der alkohollisierte Zustand einiger Gäste.
> ...



Hallo Knurri,

super! Auf den Alkoholzustand haben wir ja direkten Einfluss, dem sollte nichts im Wege stehen....

Freue mich schon - mal sehen, wenn es klappt, dann sind wir nächste Woche bei Euch!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Hi Angler AST!
Bin leider kommendes Wochenende nicht oben.
Ich muß bei mir in der Stube Fliesen legen, da meine Frau sich einen Kamin wünscht.:c 
Aber heute Abend werde ich mit der Spinnrute Meschendorf unsicher machen.
Konnte letzte Woche in nur zwei Stunden 12 schöne Dorsche fangen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse.
Eine Lampe (Taschenlampe) und ein Kompass sollte jeder Bootsangler mitführen.
Besonders auf die Lampe legt die Wasserpolizei sehr viel wert.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*

Hallo Neu-Bootsangler!
Es gibt bei der Antwort zu Eurer Frage immer mehrere Komponenten. Das Boot ist nur eine! Der Vermieter wird schon die Möglichkeiten seiner Boote kennen.
Das zweite Problem ist aber der Faktor Mensch. Ohne Euch zu nahe treten zu wollen: Was ein erfahrener Bootsführer mit diesem Boot machen kann, ist etwas ganz anderes, als dass, was ein unerfahrener damit tun kann. Also ganz vorsichtig beginnen. 90% aller Bootsunfälle werden durch die Bootsführer
verursacht und nur ganz wenige durch Untauglichkeit der Boote. Ihr könnt also nicht sagen: Oh, schau, der dort fährt ja auch. Dort sind Nebenerwerbsfischer mit Kleinbooten unterewegs, die ganz genau wissen, welche Manöver sie fahren können und welche eben nicht. Also: Petri Heil und bleibt vernünftig!


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln bis welcher Windstärke*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommts?


Hallo Franzl, das habe ich nicht genau rausbekommen. Jedes vermietete Boot muß ein Bootszeugnis haben. Das wird vom Sch u Hafenamt ausgestellt. Je nach Bootstyp steht bei Fahrbereich eben 3km oder 3sm. Womit das zusammenhängt kann uns vielleicht Knurri erklären. 
Der Vermieter in KB  http://www.bootsverleih-ostsee.de/bootsverleih006.htm hat ein rel. hochwertiges Angelboot, welches nur 3km rausfahren darf.

Mein Vermieter hat solche Einschränkungen nicht, obwohl seine Boote schon etwas ramponiert aussehen.
Wie kommt das? Die Boote sind doch gleich lang, haben beide 5PS Motoren , nur der Vermieter ist verschieden und das Bootszeugnis.

Das Bootszeugnis schreibt auch die Ausrüstung vor.


----------

